# CA/BLO coat thickness



## pmpartain (Sep 28, 2006)

I have made about 6 pens using the method that Russ outlines on his DVD.  When applying the BLO on top of the wet CA, I feel a drag on the paper towel.  I would expect the BLO to glide on the CA.  Is this an indication that I am applying the CA a bit heavy?  I'm having success with the method, but I don't think the finish is coming out as smooth as it should.  I usually have to smooth it out with 600 and buffing instead of getting a decent finish without sanding.

Thanks


----------



## RussFairfield (Sep 28, 2006)

Probably an indication that you are using too much pressure, too coarse a paper towel, or not enough Boiled Linseed Oil.

Use a lighter touch, a softer towel (Viva or Bounty), and more Linseed Oil. It is impossible to use too much of the BLO.


----------



## pmpartain (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm using Viva paper towels, and what I would call a lot of BLO.  It soaks through the towel.  I hit the dried CA with 600 grit between coats and wipe off the dust.  It's like the CA half dries and gets dragged across the pen?  I'll try and concentrate on lighter pressure.

Thanks very much.


----------



## bradh (Sep 30, 2006)

I find there is a bit of drag because the BLO and CA mix and the mix accellerates the CA set. You are smoothing the CA as it sets so some drag is to be expected.
Brad


----------



## DocStram (Oct 5, 2006)

And .... take a look at Russ' GREAT video that he just put up!


----------



## jtate (Oct 5, 2006)

Can we get a link to Russ' great video?


----------



## Dario (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />Can we get a link to Russ' great video?



Try this http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17155


----------



## Chuck B (Oct 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />And .... take a look at Russ' GREAT video that he just put up!



I definitely concurr I have 2 of his videos & they are fantastic. He does some close up work so you see everything I would highly recommend you purchase it.


----------



## les-smith (Oct 11, 2006)

Could the speed of the lathe be too slow causing the drag?


----------



## pmpartain (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I was applying too much pressure when using the BLO.  I think I saw some CA being transferred back onto the paper towel.  I used a lot of BLO, so I'm not sure how that happened.  I haven't tried the method in the last couple of weeks.  I've been prepping a large batch of blanks for sale.


----------



## blodal (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pmpartain_
> <br />I'm using Viva paper towels, and what I would call a lot of BLO.  It soaks through the towel.  I hit the dried CA with 600 grit between coats and wipe off the dust.  It's like the CA half dries and gets dragged across the pen?  I'll try and concentrate on lighter pressure.
> 
> Thanks very much.



I have been having success with Russ' method, but had a problem this weekend. I ended up with swirls in the CA. I sanded it off and tried it again. This time I used less pressure and more BLO and it worked great. As far as the drag, as the CA begins to cure it is a little tacky, but as it cures it get very slick.


----------



## pmpartain (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that I applied too much pressure when applying the BLO.  I used gobs of it, but pressed too hard.


----------



## jtate (Oct 25, 2006)

Russ, I think it's wonderful to be a part of a group where you can say "It is impossible to use too much of the BLO." and nobody makes any snide comments about cocaine use!  
I love being part of a community where that's not what pops into member's minds when BLO is mentioned


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />Russ, I think it's wonderful to be a part of a group where you can say "It is impossible to use too much of the BLO." and nobody makes any snide comments about cocaine use!
> I love being part of a community where that's not what pops into member's minds when BLO is mentioned



We have our 'addicts here but thank goodness they lean towards turning, or not[}]

-Peter-


----------

